# Last minute cancelling trips



## Victor (Jul 24, 2016)

I am excellent at planning trips, making the calls, doing the research on the internet...

Lately,the day before the trip I get cold feet, nervous, or just don't feel like going!

I was planning a short vacation tomorrow and now I don't feel like going. I was hoping that the weather
would be unpleasant so I would have an excuse not to go. It's not the money or time. I would be
going alone but I am used to that anyway. WHen I do go I enjoy myself, and glad I went.
I am great at procrastinating.

Do you ever do this? Am I the only one?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm sure you're not the only one.  But I've never felt that way.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 24, 2016)

Always looked forward to traveling!  Hope you have cancellation insurance.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

Victor ; Wow,I thought I was the only one to feel that way,glad to know I'm not. I do this quite often an can't understand why I feel this way.
Not on my big trips like Africa or Galapagos but other outing I do. Maybe because you go alone you feel like this. I go with friends an still
feel this way. I don't know why either,guess we are in some kind of rut. Now how do we change that rut.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 27, 2016)

My sister accuses me of enjoying planning trips more than taking them.    Ahhhh, what does she know anyway.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 27, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> My sister accuses me of enjoying planning trips more than taking them.    Ahhhh, what does she know anyway.



I'm always the trip planner because I'm good at it. So husband and sister etc all think I really, really love planning trips.  I used to enjoy it, but now it's a chore.  But I have no choice.  No plans, no trips.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 28, 2016)

Same here... I do wish that my OH would help out with the planning, but she just says that she's not good at such tasks.  Anyway, I don't plan too much and never too far ahead - just the basics such as flights , ferry crossings etc..


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2016)

Victor -- I find myself sometimes feeling that way, too.  Don't go on big trips anymore, but maybe just a day visit to somewhere -- and then I decide at the last minute I don't really want to go.  That's when it's good to be alone, because you don't upset anybody else when  you decide not to go at the last minute.  I'm not sure why I do that, either -- I've wondered about it.


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2016)

I have flown well over 10,000,000 miles. Now that I am a retired pilot, my wife wants to travel to places that we have never been and I just can't get excited about all of the preparations and such before the trip. In fact, as soon as she starts getting out the Frommer's books, I try to change the subject.  Like you, I am usually glad I went, but it's the getting there part that I don't like.


----------



## Victor (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes but your wife helps at least.
I do it all myself.
I  can understand your tiredness because of all your experience
travelling. For me, it is anxiety of the unknown.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 30, 2016)

For me, I think it's laziness, or mostly that, anyway.


----------



## oldman (Jul 31, 2016)

Victor said:


> Yes but your wife helps at least.
> I do it all myself.
> I  can understand your tiredness because of all your experience
> travelling. For me, it is anxiety of the unknown.



I do understand your position. It has always seemed to me that the most difficult part of a vacation is the preparedness. You could hire a travel agency to do the leg work after you have described the trip you would like to see and places you would like to visit. They charge a small fee for their services, but I have found that the few bucks out of pocket does remove a lot of the anxiety and time spent trying to put together a trip that everyone will enjoy. 

We visited parts of Europe last August and I used a local travel agency. I told the gentleman where I wanted to go and what I wanted to do and the dates. He did an excellent job of setting everything up and I paid only about $250.00 to the travel agency for a trip that cost about $12,000.00.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 31, 2016)

I used to enjoy planning trips, I was always the one to do it, because I like to research everything.....now, not so much, I think the lure of long trips has come and gone for me.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 2, 2016)

When I plan the trip I am in a very good mood and ready to go. Then gradually my mood changes, darkens and when the day arrives
I'm no longer in the mood, maybe depressed and very nervous. I cannot go at the spur of the moment. I sort of wish I had already
gone and come back. I have felt this way most of my adult life.


----------

